# Drew Nevada Unit 091 (Pilot/Box Elder) bull tag



## Soligue

I'm brand new to this forum and just found it when doing more research. I've been applying in Nevada for over 20 years and drew a Nevada bull tag this year for 091 - Pilot. As some of you probably know there are 3 Utah tags 3 Nevada tags. Reciprocity from both states so the 6 hunters can hunt in both states. I am having some hunters remorse on the prospects for a big bull. Stats show the 3 Nevada hunters who drew tags in 2012 all shot 6 points but the main beam on only one of them exceeded 50". In 2011 only 1 of the 3 hunters harvested a bull and the main beam length exceeded 50". Just wondering if there is anyone out there who could offer up any advice. I researched the unit heavily but it seems the numbers have dropped in the last few years (there used to be 4 tags issued by each state). Have seen estimates of 185 to 250 elk in the unit and management objective of 40 bulls per 100 cows. I note in a previous thread that during the drought several years ago most of the Utah elk moved to the Nevada side and haven't returned to the Utah side. This rifle hunt runs from September 14 to October 6. Thanks for any information!


----------



## outdoorser

Welcome to the forum! I had a friend who found sheds out there that well exceeded 50" main beam. can't remember exactly how big though.


----------



## goofy elk

You have an AWESOME tag:!:

It wouldn't surpise me if the best part of the rut out there
was the last week.........Sept 27th til the end.....Have fun8)


----------



## Soligue

Thanks to both outdoorser and goofy elk for the help. Sounds like it might be a fun time and there should be some good bulls. I guess I'll keep up the research and info gathering. A friend told me he thought the rut really gets going a little later like you said goofy elk. Season's going to be on me before I know it!


----------



## for fun

Over the past 20 years the elk have decreased on pilot mountain. And its been about 4 years since I was out that way last. I don't know about the talk of the elk moving to the nevada side and staying there when most of the water on the mountian is on the Utah side but it is almost a toss up if you look at the water. I have always seen the elk up patterson this time of the year and back in the canyons on the utah side from cottonwood up to patterson. On the nevada side debbs and the cove which is mostly utah has always held some. I would start with a few trips out there and a large spotting scope and just kind of glass the utah side of the mountain from the main road in the mornings and evenings and the same with the nevada side. afternoons are tough but there are elk not sure of the numbers any more. Use to hunt it a bit as a kid and drew one of the first cow tags for nevada on there 25 or so years ago.


----------



## for fun

I drew the utah archery antelope tag for that area so if I see anything when I am out there. I will let ya know as well.


----------



## Soligue

Thanks for fun! I appreciate any information you can provide. That spotting from the valley sounds like a good plan. I did some of that while helping a friend with an Ely NV elk hunt a few years back. Love the backlighting - I'm going to try to glass the east side in the early AM and the west side in the PM when I get out there. Pronghorns might as well be blaze orange in that low light!

This is from the NDOW 2012-2013 Big Game Status Report:

Unit 091: Pilot Range; Eastern Elko County

Harvest Results

Six bulls were harvested in Unit 091 in the 2012 hunting season, 3 by Utah hunters and 3by Nevada hunters.

Survey Data

A composition survey was conducted in August 2012. A total of 121 elk was classified. The resulting age and sex ratios were 50 bulls:100 cows:59 calves. This was the 2nd highest calf ratio ever recorded in Unit 091.

Habitat

The Rhyolite Fire burned approximately 4,500 acres on the northeast portion of Pilot Mountain this past summer. The habitat is expected to recover and the long-term outlook is positive for elk.



I wonder if that 121 elk was only in Nevada? I'm going to have to call the biologist. If it was for both states that's WAY down from numbers in the past.

Sounds like most of the bulls come down into the easier country to the cows that time of year. I'm not afraid to hike and pack something out but in September/early October it might be tough to pack meat out before it spoils...


----------



## treedagain

one place to get some info is to head over to Montello and check in at the gas station/motel and see what they know, check out the pics of the bulls killed in the area, stop by the cowboy bar and get lunch, great burgers and cold refreshments. p.m me for a local contact who hunted there about 2 years ago.


----------

